# Our gang skeleton dance- a classic



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Always loved this as a kid.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

LOL. I'd love to see that live!


----------



## Russell (Jul 26, 2013)

I'll see your Skeleton Dance and raise you one Macarena. http://www.snydercentral.com/halloween/skeletondance.wmv
On a sad note: He passed away in 2011 on Halloween night. R.I.P. http://www.snydercentral.com/halloween/SkeletonBreakage.wmv


----------



## Russell (Jul 26, 2013)

Russell said:


> On a sad note: He passed away in 2011 on Halloween night. R.I.P.


He got better (just a scratch) http://www.snydercentral.com/halloween/skeleton.wmv


----------

